# Back foot troubles



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a pretty standard problem for new snowboarders, especially skaters and surfers. You already know the problem though so you are half way to overcoming it. IMO just tell yourself to get forward, soon enough it will bE second nature


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup everyone goes through it.soon it will become second nature.


----------

